# radio-escucha



## traduttrice81

*L*a frase è (marito e moglie che litigano e lei dice):

"qué te figuras tu?" - dijo con voz de radio-escucha.
Che senso ha l'espressione *radio-escucha, *come posso renderla in italiano? 

Grazie come sempre.


----------



## chlapec

C'è in italiano "radioascoltatore". Io credo che ci sia adatto.

Scusa, aggiungo: non so quale voce ci possa essere


----------



## traduttrice81

*I*nfatti, è quello il problema. Il contesto. *R*adioescucha signifia proprio quello che hai detto, ma è nella frase che non mi torna...


----------



## 0scar

Quizás no es un radio oyente (de radiodifusión).


*radioescucha**.*




*1. *com. Persona que oye las emisiones radiotelefónicas y radiotelegráficas.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## chlapec

Io lo interpreterei come una voce fredda, senza emozione


----------



## traduttrice81

*A*vevo pensato anche io la stessa cosa... non ne ero troppo sicura, ma mi sembra l'unica interpretazione possibie. *G*razie!


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que "radioescuchas" se refiere a los que usan la honda corta, no las emisoras de radio comercial.
Quizás se refiere a esa voz distorcionada y metálica que se oye en las películas sobre espías en la II Guera Mundial.


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> Creo que "radioescuchas" se refiere a los que usan la *onda* corta, no las emisoras de radio comercial.
> Quizás se refiere a esa voz distor*s*ionada y metálica que se oye en las películas sobre espías en la II Gue*r*ra Mundial.


 
(Me permití corregir algunas erratas ).

Yo creo que la idea va por ahí, pero se aleja de las definiciones más comunes...


----------



## gatogab

Nell'ambito radioamatoriale, un 'radio-escucha' viene denominato 'SWL' (short wave listener) ed è autorizzato solo all'ascolto con la sua stazione radio.
Quindi, no è autorizzato a parlare, e per questo risulta difficile sapere quale tipo di voce abbia.
gatogab


----------



## 0scar

También el aficionado a la radiodifusión internacional en onda corta se denomina *diexista.*
Yo era uno hace siglos*. *


----------



## traduttrice81

*G*racias... la interpretacion es muy varia. *P*odria ser "voce metallica", "tono freddo", "tono ironico..." (perché equivoca- tipo l'ascoltatore che non si sa che voce abbia...)



> *22. NON SCRIVETE COME IN CHAT O CON LO STILE DEGLI SMS*
> Non si tollera l’uso del linguaggio tipo chat o SMS, a meno che sia il tema di discussione del thread. Gli utenti del forum devono sforzarsi di scrivere rispettando le regole dell’ortografia della lingua che usano; ciò include* l’uso corretto delle maiuscole*, degli accenti e della punteggiatura.
> 
> Come già ti è stato scritto via PM dai moderatori e fatto notare in ogni post, devi rispettare la regola che ti ho citato.
> Grazie, Silvia
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## gatogab

traduttrice81 said:


> *L*a frase è (marito e moglie che litigano e lei dice):
> 
> "qué te figuras tu?" - dijo con voz de radio-escucha.
> Che senso ha l'espressione *radio-escucha, *come posso renderla in italiano?
> 
> Grazie come sempre.


 
Ho trovato questo, googleando:
RADIOESCUCHA (voz de hombre, pero afeminada) 
gatogab


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Creo que sin más contexto es difícil saber qué significa la frase, pues no es una frase hecha, al menos en España. Puede ser todo lo que ya se ha dicho y tendría su lógica. Sin embargo, yo que soy un tipo raro, pensé en los radio escuchas que espían y tal, es decir con voz de querer saber más, de cotilla (también lo asimilé a lo de radio macuto, que es cotillear). Pero como dije, a mí, a veces, se me ocurren cosas raras.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## traduttrice81

Las cosas raras a veces funcionan... Me parece que el sentido de voz de cotilla es apropiado, porque es una pareja que està peleando y la mujer le pregunta con voz de radio-escucha lo que ya he escrito. 
Gracias y perdonadme si a veces escribo sin maiusculas, es que voy de prisa y estoy acostumbrada al estilo de los sms.  
Una pregunta, no tengo los caracteres espanoles... como hago para acer los acentos y todo lo demas?


----------



## gatogab

traduttrice81 said:


> Una pregunta, no tengo los caracteres españoles... como hago para hacer los acentos y todo lo demás?


 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5047
Lo imprimes y los pones cerca de tu ordenador hasta cuando no lo aprendas a memoria.
Así hice yo y así me 'las barajo'. 
Tengo el código ASCII pegado a los bordes de la pantalla
gatogab


----------



## Angel.Aura

traduttrice81 said:


> Una pregunta, no tengo los caracteres espanoles... como hago para acer los acentos y todo lo demas?


Per i caratteri necessari ti suggerisco questi due siti:

 http://www.asciitable.com/

http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/multilingue.htm (questo vale per qualsiasi lingua tu scriva)


----------

